# How do you sell your pigs



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

I was just wondering how some of you sell your pigs and prices, and how you get new costumers. I'm thinking about selling 1/4 hogs I have sold half's and wholes but money is tight for some and 1/4 hog will fit in a refrigerators freezer. 
1/4 hog $125
1/2 hog $225
whole hog $450 
Thats butchering included 

Do you sell roasters what size and how much?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We sell about 85% wholesale direct to local stores and restaurants. About 11% is roaster pigs direct to individuals or caterers. The few remaining percent are cuts and whole pigs for people. Our farm is fairly out of the way so a farm stand or store front is really not a good option. Managing said store front would also take a lot of time. We find it more efficient to work with stores and restaurants. They have weekly standing orders. This also helps us sell the pigs nose-to-tail each week.

The Pig
Small roasters $5/lb hanging weight ($150 minimum)
Larger roasters $4/lb hanging weight
Whole pigs $3.50/lb hanging weight 180 lbs

Processing:
Slaughter is $45 additional
Butcher (vac-pack) is $130 per whole pig additional
Smoking and sausage (4 kinds) is $2.25/lb additional
We also offer hot dogs

For a full by the cuts price list see:

http://SugarMtnFarm.com/lit

Go to the Order form page as well as the brochure page for more info on how we raise our pigs. 

At those prices I can't keep up with demand. In Florida you have a big market and little competition. Failure to charge enough drives people out of business - not just in farming. Don't try to compete with the confinement animal feeding operations. The key is to produce a top quality product and sell it at a good price. Do not underprice yourself. People won't respect you or your product. If you don't charge enough you won't cover your costs+ and you won't be sustainable. You need long term staying power, year in, year out. You do yourself no favor and you do your customer's no favor if you are out of business next year because you didn't charge enough.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

Selling quarters is hard. What I do is just tell people that I call in the instructions and do a standard cut. I have them package it in small amounts - half pound bacon, 2 pork chops per package, etc. Makes it easier to split up. Quarters are a good introductory amount. That can bring people back.


----------



## TamBerk (Aug 17, 2010)

Alot of people find out about us through the Local Harvest web site and the Animal Welfare Approved web site.
Restaurants are paying us $3.00lb plus kill fee($50) with skin on. I'm starting to work with a butcher in NYC who will be taking 3-5 hogs a week for $2.50lb plus kill fee. Try to sell whole hogs only otherwise you get stuck with alot of meat you may not need.


----------

